
Hardware manufacturers are removing game brand names from AMD products - NicoJuicy
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=nl&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=nl&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Ftweakers.net%2Fnieuws%2F136477%2Fhardwarefabrikanten-lijken-gamemerknamen-weg-te-halen-bij-amd-producten.html&edit-text=
======
NicoJuicy
I'm quite outraged by this!

Offtopic: Tweakers is one of the most respected news site in the Netherlands
and Belgium for Dutch IT news. That's why i used Google Translate, but kept
the link.

